# Hybrid cold-Hot smoke Canadian bacon



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2017)

My local restaurant supply has Pork loin on sale $1.58/pound So I picked up 5 of them. All averaged 10.5-12 pounds. I removed the bulk of the fat but not all of it. I like to do this when dry brining to get better cure penetration. I then cut each loin into quarters. I vac packed 16 of the quarters for use later and put them in the freezer. I saved the fat trimmings and vac packed 3 bags for sausage making. 

4 of the quarters I weighed out and using Digging Dogs Farm universal cure calculator I calculated the proper cure, salt and sugar needed for each piece. 

I placed each hunk of loin into a vac pack bag and added the proper amounts of cure mix to the bags. I sealed them but did not vacuum the air out. For the first couple days I'll massage them and once the moisture has reabsorbed I will open them up and then vacuum them and seal for the rest of the cure. 

These all average 2"+/- in thickness so they will need to cure for 8 days at least. more than likely they will go more like 14 days due to my schedule.  Then I will season and air dry in the fridge 5 days. Then cold smoke 8-12 hours. Then hot smoke to 145°. I want this to be ready to eat out of the pack. 








I place my meat slabs when curing on parchment paper so I can write down the weight and cure amounts.

























I mark the weight and date packed on the vac bag. 







Now we wait!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 5, 2017)

After you cold smoke them will you be doing a slow, incremental hit smoke Case? Or jut a regular smoke to reach IT?
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 5, 2017)

That's a good idea writing  it down on that paper like that.   I am gonna steal that idea.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 5, 2017)

Started mine on Friday.. Same weight and thickness. Nice! I'm using TQ and regular sugar. Pinch of onion/garlic powder each.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> After you cold smoke them will you be doing a slow, incremental hit smoke Case? Or jut a regular smoke to reach IT?
> Gary



Gary it depends on the timing. I would like to step temp smoke it. I'll just have to see what time allows for.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That's a good idea writing  it down on that paper like that.   I am gonna steal that idea.



Steal away! It's the only way I can remember whats what when I'm doing batch curing!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Started mine on Friday.. Same weight and thickness. Nice! I'm using TQ and regular sugar. Pinch of onion/garlic powder each.



Should be tasty. Make sure you do a fry test after curing. TQ can be over salty and you may need to soak the meat prior to smoking.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 5, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Should be tasty. Make sure you do a fry test after curing. TQ can be over salty and you may need to soak the meat prior to smoking.


Yep yep.. glad I checked the hi mountain buckboard bacon .. Was indeed salty there.


----------



## griz400 (Dec 5, 2017)

I have read in various threads about slicing ... I have a sorta large batch that I will be drying Saturday for a day and smoking Sunday am ..my question is why do people prefer to put in fridge for a couple days before slicing, and some say to freeze for about 4 hrs or so then slice .. This batch I am making is 15.5 lbs, and never really made a big batch before .. whenever I made cb I would just let cool down from a morning smoke, then put in fridge for like 4 hrs, and cut up and package later in evening ...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2017)

griz400 said:


> I have read in various threads about slicing ... I have a sorta large batch that I will be drying Saturday for a day and smoking Sunday am ..my question is why do people prefer to put in fridge for a couple days before slicing, and some say to freeze for about 4 hrs or so then slice .. This batch I am making is 15.5 lbs, and never really made a big batch before .. whenever I made cb I would just let cool down from a morning smoke, then put in fridge for like 4 hrs, and cut up and package later in evening ...



Depending on how you are slicing it, a slightly frozen hunk of meat is easier to hand slice. Some Slicers perform better when the meat is partially frozen giving more uniform slices. 

I like to let my bacon mellow prior to packing. Since I hand slice everything I will smoke the meat. Place in the fridge overnight or maybe two nights and then slice and pack.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 7, 2017)

Lookin good Case, gonna be some tasty stuff there!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Lookin good Case, gonna be some tasty stuff there!



Thanks Justin. I’m looking forward to it. I haven’t made CB in a while.


----------

